# Amselhomestory



## pema (11. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
dieses Jahr hat sich unser höchstpersönliches Amselpäärchen einen ganz besonders praktischen - für mich - Ort für den ersten Nistbau ausgesucht: eine Kellerfensternische.
Nach den ersten Elsterangriffen, denen ein Ei zum Opfer fiel, haben wir mit Hilfe eines alten Zaunelementes für Ruhe gesorgt: Eierdiebe müssen draußen bleiben
Für mich besonders erstaunlich ist die Geschwindigkeit der Entwicklung bei den geschlüpften Kleinen: zwischen den Aufnahmen liegt teilweise nur ein Tag:shock
Bald ist es sicherlich so weit, dass die Kleinen das Nest verlassen...dann kann ich sie allerdings nicht mehr beschützen
petra


----------



## Christine (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Amselhomestory*

Hallo Petra,

danke für die schönen Fotos. Deine Amseln schulen also um auf Bodenbrüter


----------



## Mario09 (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Amselhomestory*

Huhu,

da kann ich mich Petra nur anschliessen...

lg Mario


----------



## Zermalmer (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Amselhomestory*



Mario09 schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> da kann ich mich Petra nur anschliessen...
> 
> lg Mario


Hallo Mario,
Du meinst wohl Christine 

Aber ja, sehr schöne Fotos und interessant, dass sie so weit unten gebrütet haben...
Wir haben hier auch viele Ecken, Hecken und Büsche.... aber so weit unten hat noch keiner gebrütet.


----------



## Mario09 (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Amselhomestory*

ups ja  meinte ich 

lg Mario


----------



## StefanBO (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Amselhomestory*

Hallo Petra,


pema schrieb:


> Bald ist es sicherlich so weit, dass die Kleinen das Nest verlassen...dann kann ich sie allerdings nicht mehr beschützen


keine Ahnung, ob das die Regel ist, aber ich habe zwei Mal gesehen, dass junge Amseln noch nicht __ fliegen, sondern in der Gegend rumlaufen, und von (allerdings größeren) Hunden totgebissen worden sind. Versteckmöglichkeiten in der Umgebung und Ruhe (kein blindes Fluchtverhalten auslösen) sind also auch nach dem Verlassen des Nestes noch eine Möglichkeit des Schutzes.


----------



## pema (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Amselhomestory*

Hallo Stefan,
doch, das ist die Regel. Die jungen Amseln verlassen das Nest wenn sie noch nicht wirklich __ fliegen können. Dann werden sie von den Eltern - unter Büschen hockend - weiter versorgt. 
Bei mir werden die Probleme für die Kleinen in erster Linie die Katzen der Umgebung sein, das habe ich leider schon öfter mit erleben müssen.
petra


----------



## Jutta (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Amselhomestory*

Tolle Bilder, ich liebe diese Fotoserien.
Ganz schön gefährlich lebt die kleine Amselfamilie, so tief am Boden


----------



## Zermalmer (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Amselhomestory*

Genau Petra.

Amseljunge sind so genannte "Nestflüchter".

Bei uns war die letzte Zeit auch ein Junges 'unterwegs'.

Vom Sitze im Busch, unkontrollierbar gegen Gegenstände, Sitzen auf dem Skimmer oder hinter einer Teichpflanze (obwohl jemand vorbeiläuft) war alles dabei.
Gibt hier zwar Katzen in der Umgebung, doch die haben sich zum Glück nicht blicken lassen.


----------



## Jutta (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Amselhomestory*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> Genau Petra.
> 
> Amseljunge sind so genannte "Nestflüchter".
> 
> ...



Eigentlich gehören Hühnerküken, Entenküken, Strandläufer und Co zu den sogenannten "Nestflüchtern". Das sind Jungtiere , die sofort nach dem Schlupf das Nest verlassen und sogar selbst Nahrung aufnehmen können.

"Nesthocker"sind die Vögel, die nackt geboren werden und von den Eltern bist zur Flügge gefüttert werden müssen. Die Amsel gehören zu den Nesthockern


----------



## Zermalmer (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Amselhomestory*

Na gut Jutta....hast mich überzeugt.


----------



## TreeFan (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Amselhomestory*

Das sind wirklich super Bilder. Wenn zwischen vielen der Fotos wirklich nur ein Tag liegt, dann wachsen die wirklich in einer riesen Geschwindigkeit. Weiß jemand wie lange sie denn noch allgemein im Nest bleiben, bevor sie endgültig ausbüchsen?


----------



## Jutta (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Amselhomestory*



TreeFan schrieb:


> Das sind wirklich super Bilder. Wenn zwischen vielen der Fotos wirklich nur ein Tag liegt, dann wachsen die wirklich in einer riesen Geschwindigkeit. Weiß jemand wie lange sie denn noch allgemein im Nest bleiben, bevor sie endgültig ausbüchsen?



Nach 3 Wochen sind die flügge


----------



## pema (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Amselhomestory*

Hallo zusammen,
im Durchschnitt verlassen die Kleinen nach 12-14 Tagen das Nest... so sagt es zumindest das Internet
Da der erste Kleine am 01. Mai geschlüpft ist, müsste es eigentlich bald so weit sein.
Zumindest wird das Nest doch schon etwas eng...wie auf dem Foto von heute zu sehen ist.
petra


----------



## TreeFan (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Amselhomestory*

Hoffentlich kannst du es sehen, wenn sie quasi ihre ersten Schritte unternehmen


----------



## Dieter_B (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Amselhomestory*

Hallo Petra,
hoffentlich kommen die Katzen nicht, letztes Jahr hatten wir pech mit Mauerseglern die aus dem Nest gefallen waren.
Eins konnten wir retten, das 2. wurde leider von einer Katze getötet.

Hier mal unsere Haus und Hof-Amsel, die steht jeden Tag im Vorgarten auf der Wiese und lässt sich nicht stören. Seit letztem Jahr.

Aber ob die irgendwo brütet habe ich noch nicht rausbekommen.
Hat auf der rechten Seiten einen leicht hängenden Flügel.


----------



## Lucy79 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Amselhomestory*

ich hab mal nen Mauersegler großgezogen... leider verstarb er an ner Lungenentzündung bevor er richtig __ fliegen konnte


----------



## lollo (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Amselhomestory*



Lucy79 schrieb:


> bevor er richtig __ fliegen konnte



Hallo,

Mauersegler starten nur ein mal, und fliegen dann immer. 

Startvorbereitungen am Startplatz.
 
Hatte aber nicht geklappt, wahrscheinlich nicht das richtige Flugwetter, da der Start verschoben wurde. 
Anschließend kamen sie wieder in die Kiste.


----------



## pema (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Amselhomestory*

Hallo zusammen,
gestern morgen war es soweit. Nach 15 Tagen verließen die Kleinen gemeinsam ihr Nest. Einen konnte ich noch am Fuß der Kellertreppe kurz ablichten, dann verschwanden sie unter unseren __ Hortensien.
Jetzt sind die Eltern damit beschäftigt, die Kleinen an verschiedenen Stellen unseres Gartens mit Futter zu versorgen...und was mich wirklich erschütterte: die Mutter baut nebenbei schon am nächsten Nest:shock. Diesmal im Ahornbaum.

petra


----------

